# Requesting some feedback re: Remote Coding



## medicode3 (Aug 14, 2014)

Hello my fellow coders,

I wanted to get some opinions on remote coding.  I am contemplating going full time as a remote coder because I reside in OH but my daughter and grandkids have moved to Florida.  I am not quite ready to leave my entire family and all my friends yet but still want to spend time with My daughter and family. (My oldest daughter was killed in a car accident 13 years ago so I feel the need to see my daughter more than 1-2 times a year).  My question...does anyone have any recommendations for GOOD REPUTABLE companies that they trust?  I have over 30 years experience in coding in over 20 specialties.  I APPRECIATE  any information you can share with me.  Thank you!!


----------



## cordelia (Aug 14, 2014)

I have personally worked for both Precyse and Pyramid. Both were great companies, steady work, good pay and benefits.

Cordelia, DRG Auditor, CCS, CPC


----------



## medicode3 (Aug 17, 2014)

*Thank you*

Ok thank you so much for your information.  I do have a test to take this week for Precyse so hopefully I will have luck with them.  I appreciate your help.


----------



## okiesawyers (Aug 17, 2014)

Altegra
HIMagine (Formerly KFORCE)


----------



## CSTANTON (Aug 21, 2014)

I also work from home for altegra and they are wonderful.  Another company i have worked for remotely is verisk health.


----------



## trinalankford (Aug 21, 2014)

Random question if any of you care to weigh in:  There are several here who have worked for several different remote companies.  

I have a job offer from a company but only if I can come up with a different internet provider--we live on a mountain and have ONE choice for internet and that is satellite.  

Do you know if any of the remote companies mentioned are "compatible" with satellite internet?  I am seriously considering renting office space in town just so I can take this position.  It is ridiculous that I have only the single option for internet but I've contacted them all.

(Sorry for the thread hijack)


----------



## sheardmd (Aug 21, 2014)

I work full-time for T-Systems Rev Cycle Plus and really like it.


----------



## Debra (Aug 21, 2014)

I work remotely with The Coding Network, TCN, and really like it!!!  They hire for many different types of specialties.

Good luck in your search. Working remotely does give you more "freedom", you can easily pack your laptop and go


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Aug 25, 2014)

Debra said:


> I work remotely with The Coding Network, TCN, and really like it!!!  They hire for many different types of specialties.
> 
> Good luck in your search. Working remotely does give you more "freedom", you can easily pack your laptop and go



Debra,
 what type of coding do you do for TCN? Do they actually code for different specialties or just do the auditing for the specialties? 
Thanks,


----------



## medicode3 (Aug 25, 2014)

*Thank you   *

Thank you everyone for all of your input.  I TRULY APPRECIATE all of your help!!


----------



## ebacote (Aug 25, 2014)

Try Lexicode.


----------

